# Curvable PVC Board



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a quick post to let everyone know about a new material I have been playing around with … Curvable PVC Board. It is a composite of high-density PVC foam bonded between smooth-surfaced PVC sheets. The instructions say to simply warm it with a heat gun and curve to shape. It will hold the shape when cool. I find it easier to place it on a cookie sheet in the oven at 300 degrees Fahrenheit for about five minutes. I am using it to make boiler jackets for a couple of locomotives I’m building. I just cut the sheet to size, warm it up, and then wrap it around boiler cores I make from 2” diameter PVC pipe fittings. Each sheet is 12” x 18” x 3 mm (about 1/8” thick.). It can be cut, sanded, drilled and glued just like normal PVC. It comes in either black or white color, but I have only used the black. Curvable PVC Board is available from Micro-Mark at $5.05 per sheet.

http://www.micromark.com/CURVABLE-PVC-BOARD-BLACK,8934.html


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I have forgotten the real name of that plastic but I think you should be able to find it a lot cheaper if you can find the real name and look on the web. PVC in general is nice to work with. 

Jack


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tip Bob! I remember seeing that in the Micromark catalog but didn't put 2 and 2 together like you did, thanks. 

Jack, if you end up remembering the real name please post it, thanks.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Check out the properties of "Sintra". It is nice to work with. 

Hope that helps. 

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.midwestsign.com/pdf/lit/sintra5-08.pdf 

The above link might help. 

Jack


----------

